# Hauntcast 11 is now playing



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Featuring an interview with the real Pumpkin King Tom Nardone of Extreme Pumkins.com, haunt community news, reviews of Halloween 2 and Final Destination, Top 10 women's costumes, and How 2 build a flying Crank Ghost as well as music, mayhem and more!.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Chris, Hauntcast rocks. I always look forward to the next one. Thanks for a great site - there's nothing else that comes close!


----------

